# Mozart's Requiem Agnus Dei - difference



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

In the Agnus Dei of Mozart's Requiem when the basses are singing _"dona eis..."_ normally _"dona"_ is repeated twice and the second time a small sixth below. This is the case with Bernstein, Karajan, Giulini, Welser-Möst e.t.c. However not Abbado in his recording from 1999 with Berliner Philharmoniker. There the _"dona"_ repetition is sung on the same note both times.

Looking at a score I found the small sitxth is there.

Anyone who know why Abbado has altered this?
The Agnus Dei is completely written by Süssmayr so I don't see how it could be debatable.


----------



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

No one who has observed this and has a theory?


----------

